# turning plans



## Lorenz (Oct 30, 2012)

Hallo,

I have a lathe and a lot of hand tools, But i don't have a milling machine.
I'ts difficult to find plans for engines to make with this tools.
Wo can help me with (free) engine plans that i can make without a milling machine. 
My lathe has almost all tools like 4 claw, clamping plate etc.
I also have engineering programs like solidworks/autocad.

Thanks!


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 30, 2012)

Most engines can be built with just a lathe, the millimg cutter can be held in the spindle and the work mounted on a vertical slide, I made this traction engien on just a lathe.







J


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow Jason. That sure does show what can be done on just a lathe. And a lot of patience in the hands of a master craftsman.


----------



## peatrich (Oct 31, 2012)

My old Myford is almost 60 years old and I find I can do most things with a vice or rotary table attached to the vertical slide that I can't do just with the lathe  - it just takes a bit more patience

kind regards
Peter


----------

